# conductor of ensemble & orchestra that were too perfectionist if there sutch thing?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*conductor of ensemble & orchestra that were too perfectionist if there sutch thing?*

Imagine your a musician and the cconductor make you repeat the same passage in amadrigals or a motets a hundred billions time, or you a musician in an orchestra and the conductor is too darn demanding even is level of perfection not enought for him.

Conductors that has several i quite im sick of it by musician, so what are the utter most tyrant of perfectionism, there never happy whit the result, they always says oh well.. we could have made mutch better even if it was perfect.

Any proffessional conductor of orchestra or ensemble that is ''impossible '' he never happy whit result and perfection for his level his always out of this world.

Just curieous i want to hear the musican of these ensemble or orchestra themselves if possible.

Ever got angry at your conducor and said ... no im not repeating again it was perfect perriod and F (word) you, what are the utter most rutherless conductor of ensemble or orchestra, that would make any musician mad has hell?

:tiphat:


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

If the conductor has a track record of getting great results, I would put up with it figuring there is some justification.

Without the track record it would just be abuse and I would leave.


----------

